# Preppers - Assault Cannon Ring



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

very cool, where can i find one?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately I think you have to make them. Here's another one.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

thats pretty legit


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn camera broke or I'd post something.......


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Magus said:


> Damn camera broke or I'd post something.......


I can't wait to see what it is!


----------

